

Why I wouldn’t use Symfony for a new project - DuoSRX
http://laurent.bachelier.name/2010/07/why-i-wouldnt-use-symfony-for-a-new-project/

======
teilo
When I see articles like this, I often wonder why the developers do not look
beyond their current language of choice. I can understand it if they are stuck
with business restrictions passed down from "on high", but a developer should
not limit his choices purely on the basis of his current language preference.

The last time I considered Symfony was a couple years back when I was
searching for a decent framework for my own sites. I considered CakePHP as
well, and even took it for a spin. But then I decided to broaden my horizons
and look at other languages. It was then that I discovered Django, which
caught my eye chiefly because of its speed vs. Cake and Symfony. It has served
me well for the last couple of years.

Eventually, I will probably move beyond Django. I may even (gasp!) check Rails
out again, or look toward Java when the time is right.

------
eliot_sykes
Comments made for interesting reading on open source projects and their
communities

~~~
DuoSRX
Somehow the comments are more interesting than the article itself.

------
base
I have exactly the same problem with magento. although they call themselves
the leaders in open source e-commerce, the oly thing they have open is the
code.

------
indiefan
Why _i_ wouldn't use Symfony for a new project: <http://lithify.me>

------
bradleyland
Time to switch? Time to _fork_.

